# update on my life...



## Mouse (May 19, 2008)

not that anyone really cares but I figured I'd talk about myself for a second.

I finally got to court and it turned out a lil better than I thought.

15 days of jail - served on 5 weekends starting the 23rd.
2 yr. probation.
all fines waived.

the only thing that worries me is probation. I'm scared I'll fuck up and end up getting more shit done to me by these bastards. Hopefully I'll be able to behave myself.

But, I'm stuck here for another 2 years. Just enough time for me to get my A.S. and then I'll have my drivers license back and I can get a van and hit the road foreva.

2 years isn't that long.


someone please convince me that two years isn't that long. please. *eek*


----------



## spoorprint (May 19, 2008)

ok, time is subjective in a lot of ways.Is your major in something you enjoy?
Can you find some ok people around you?Lately it seems I've met some people
with good politics / cultural interests from community colleges-might not be too boring.

Just don't let extra -curricular stuff get in the way of academics,thats the mistake I made repeatedly.Don't fret it'll be ok.


----------



## Mouse (May 19, 2008)

yeah i love school.. but I'm out for summer right now. I wish I was taking classes cuz i would be busier and have less time to think about crap.

I guess I'm feeling bummed today because I work on campus and no one is aroudn right now so I'm just sitting here all types of lonely and thinking too much.

two years really isn't that bad. I just gotta behave myself... for more than just legal reasons. 

thanks for the encouragement. life sucks but it's gonna get better


----------



## Mouse (May 20, 2008)

yeah I'm hoping they'll let me out of probation sooner than 2 years. I didn't know you had to file for thigns like that. thanks for the info. 

right now i'm kinda stagnant when it comes to keeping busy. schools out and court is over so now I'm just running in circles trying to appease the courts and get my time served and done with. it's monotonus to say the least. hopefully in the coming weeks i'll get things moving. I've started going back to the gym to get back into shape and keep myself busy. it seems to be working, I'm in a much better mood today because of working out than I was yesterday because of sitting still thinking. 

I'm gonna start working on a few projects of my own this summer and pick up a few more hours at my other job so I should be pretty busy. hopefully i can manage to get some FUN into my schedule as well. 

i guess i just got really bummed cuz one of my old travel friends came to visit this past week. He left for florida on sunday and it left me kinda sad and lonely, longing to go south with him.


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 21, 2008)

heh, i definitely understand where you're coming from... im in a kinda similar situation, but without the legal worries. basically, in order to do what i want to do with my life, i need to stay here in new orleans for the next year.

which has been pretty hard on me because this will be the first summer (or any other time of the year) in 7 years that i haven't been bouncing around the states doing whatever i want at will. that stacked onto the fact that i chose the worst place in the states to be during the summer (weather-wise), isn't helping either.

but i know that if i stick it out till next year, ill be much better off in life (saving up for my bus, etc). in the meantime, i just fill my life with little (and big) projects to fill the time. if i didn't have something to do with myself id probably just watch tv all the time and get really depressed and shoot myself. so yeah, staying busy with things you enjoy is really important. also, im planning, planning, planning for my travels when i get out of here, and that helps a lot. i actually have a map on my wall with push pins of places i want to go, and im researching places to explore all around the states... everything from crappy route 66 diners to the really bizarre stuff like area 51. so when it all goes down and im on the road, i got a plan, and it's gonna be a hell of a time.

but until then, i must remain patient...


----------



## finn (May 22, 2008)

Hey mouse,
since you're stuck and thus are hypothetically able to follow a routine, you could always take martial arts classes. That way, the next person who tries to knock the glasses off your face will be sorry! two years of that should get you nice and competent in just about any martial art you'd want to learn...


----------



## Beegod Santana (May 22, 2008)

Good luck keeping your nose clean, it fucking sucks having to worry about little shit. If shit does go down just remember that PA is a commonwealth state and the only other commonwealths in the country are massachusetts, virgina and kentucky. Meaning that if you're shit gets all fucked in PA, just avoid those states and you'll have no worries about extradition.


----------



## wokofshame (May 26, 2008)

you mean VA?

i sympathize, mouse. this weekend i got locked up for the first time ever (yeah, how did i avoid it for this long?) overnight.
in a a cell with a cokehead, a wifebeater and a mentally ill rapist who said seriously disturbing things to himself out loud all night long. and a bunch of other peeps just in for being drunk like me.
it has made me seriously reconsider ever doing certain kinds of shoplifting again in the US, as well as other stuff. life is all about trade-offs, and i would like to never, ever see a jail cell again for my entire life.
stay strong.


----------



## Mouse (May 27, 2008)

my weekend in jail wasn't all that bad. I know why they call HCDC the "Harford Hilton" cuz it's actually pretty decent. I watched movies all day... over crowding put 5 of us in boats in a spare room w/ a tv all to ourselves. so we just laid around watching Silence of the Lambs and The Stand and stuff like that. not too bad.

horrible food, that's to be expected. 

and i found out that how HCDC works with time I'll only end up serving 7 days and 4 hours of real time. friday @ 7 - Sunday at 7 counts as three days even though it's just 48 hours and then every 6 days you serve you get 1 day taken off the end. so i'll do 4 weekends and then go in on friday 7-midnight and be done.

my lawyer is putting in for a modification on my probation. hopefully it'll get shortened. cross your fingers for me.


----------

